#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  Aieee counselling

## Rishabh Jain

I Hav Got 10019 rank in aieee2011.
can i get nit trichy civil?
tell me either mech in BIT mesra is good or civil in tricy?
plz tell me sumthng about placement in civil at trichy & in mech at BIT?





  Similar Threads: AIEEE 2012 Pre counselling procedure | AIEEE 2012 Pre-allotment steps AIEEE 2012 Counselling Surrendering of Allotted Seat List of institutions participated in ccb (aieee-2012) counselling

----------

